# I'll Edit Your Betta Pictures!



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi! I'm really bored and I loved editing pictures so I thought I'd offer to edit some on here!  Just post a picture that you want me to edit and tell me if you want any writing on it. It won't take me that long to edit so you'll probably get it the next day or sooner. Here are a few examples of what I can do: 
Thanks!


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Can you do Karma? 










Can it say Karma on it?


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope you like it, If you don't I can always redo it.


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

could you do marlin for me?


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

I lovee it!! It almost looks like he's an angel.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's Marlin! I hope you like him! If not, just let me know. :-D


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

I love him thank you!


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

this is my baby Chita  
Think you can do something for me?


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

I will most certainly try! :-D


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's Chita! Thanks for letting me edit him! I hope you like it!


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

Chita is a woman,but i love it!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Will you do the up close of Gia in my album? Thanks!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's Gia! I hope you like her! If not, I can always redo it!


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Gia looks like a goldfish in this pic, lol. It looks good though


----------

